# Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

hei angelfreunde,
endlich hat der herr oder wer auch immer, einigen entscheidungsträgern hirn gegeben!!!

http://ostseezeitung.de/ar/start_168075_1243890.html

war ja wirklich überfällig.


bernd


----------



## Börde-Pilker (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

#d Ich weiß nicht was an dieser Entscheidung gut ist. Es kann doch nicht im Sinne der normalen Angler sein, das plötzlich Leute angeln dürfen die unter Umständen überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie sie mit dem Fisch umgehen müssen. Die von gesetzlichen Regelungen, Schonmaßen, waidgerechtem Verhalten u.ä. nie etwas gehört haben. Wenn so ein "Angler" von anderen Leuten beobachtet wird wie er zum Beispiel einen Fisch an der Rute, ohne Kescher, aus dem Wasser hebt, heißt es dann wieder: Typisch die Angler, mit ihrer Tierqälerei. Wir mußten durch unsere Angelprügung nachweisen, das wir das Wissen das zum Umgang mit dem Fisch gehört uns angeeignet haben. Uns kann bei Fehlverhalten der Angelschein entzogen werden---diesen Leuten nicht. Die fahren im nächsten Jahr in den Nachbarort und holen sich dort wieder ein Touristen-Angelschein und brauchen ihr Verhalten nicht einmal ändern.

In diesem Sinne            BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hab ich kein Problem mit. Wird sicher dem Tourismus helfen . Es geht dabei aber um Touristen - nicht um Tagesgäste (Übernachtung, Kurkarte pp.)
Die Angelberechtigung ist sicherlich weiter zu erwerben. Es soll sicher auch den ausländischen Gästen eine Möglichkeit zum angeln geben. War schon etwa blöde hier in D.
Wir fahren nach Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Kanada usw., angeln dort und verlangen hier von unseren Gästen eine Prüfung!?


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@dolfin: ist auch meine meinung. alles nur am "allerheiligsten", dem fischereischein, festzumachen, finde ich total blöd. wer mir erzählen will, dass er sich ohne diese geldschneiderei nicht wie ein angler benehmen kann und das lebewesen fisch nicht waidgerecht behandeln kann sondern ein tierquäler ist.... na danke dann...

endlich ist mal zu sehen, dass ein bürokratenquatsch abgebaut wird. glückwunsch nach MV!!!!
ich bin sogar dafür, den fischereischein gänzlich verschwinden zu lassen!!

@börde-pilker: hast du schon mal gesehen, wie heringe, auf kuttern oder am ufer, von leuten, die den fischereischein haben, gefangen, in ihren eimern "waidgerecht" verrecken, weil sie einfach langsam ersticken....
erzähl mir was vom fischereischein.... 
schein macht menschen gut....
quark! deutscher quark!!


bernd


----------



## FroDo (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Ich finde auch, dass das eine gute sache ist und dem tourismus sicher helfen wird. #6 

Bei uns geltende gesetzliche regelungen, schonmaße und die grundzüge waidgerechten verhaltens kann man den gastanglern auch auf beiligenden broschüren mitteilen. Die meisten von denen werden allerdings sowieso keine bloßen gelegenheitsangler sein, sondern aus ländern stammen, wo es einen fischereischein nicht gibt. Das sind angler wie wir, die die regeln kennen. Für verstöße gegen die geltenden Vorschriften sehen das tierschutzgesetz und die fischereigesetze sowieso strafen vor, die natürlich für alle gelten. Das angeln einem breiteren publikum zugänglich zu machen, ist in unser aller interesse.


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Was soll die Aufregung? So´n 30-Tages schein gibt´s doch, soweit ich weiß, in S-H genauso... Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## detlefb (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@ vazzquezz,

jo das stimmt mit S-H. Von mir aus können wir uns den F-Schein schenken.
Ich würde meinen, als Bild gerahmt auf das K.. hängen.


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn von dem Till. Von Einheimischen wird der Fischereischein verlangt und von Urlaubern nicht. Hier geht es nicht nur um Naturschutz und Waidgerechtes Verhalten den Tieren gegenüber. Das bedeutet auch das Einhalten von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen. Wenn ein Hobbyangler einen Gastschein ohne Fischereischein erhält, dann können die Mindestanforderungen auch gleich fallen gelassen werden. Frei nach dem Motto: "Hecht, Schonzeit noch 10 Tage, nie einen gesehen und nichts davon gehört, 45cm, kein Maßband, muß ich das, Fischereischein, nee, aber Gastangelkarte und somit frei von jeder Verpflichtung. Woher soll der Arme das auch wissen." Vorallem gibts es garantiert keinen Hobbyangler (ohne Fischereischein) mit vollständigem Gerödel und somit keinen Grund das Ganze frei zu machen.

1. Der Fischereischein nagelt den Angler fest, er hat Verpflichtungen und Verantwortung, Unwissenheit zählt hier nicht sondern Wissen wird vorrausgesetzt
Der Fischereisschein ist für und Angler und den Bestand an Fischen wichtig
2. es schadet niemanden, der Angeln will auch einen Lehrgang zu besuchen, damit er auch weis was er tut, dass das ganze nicht kostenlos sein kann, ist ja wohl klar
3. Der Till glaubt doch wirklich nicht, das er damit den Tourismus ankurbeln kann, lachhaft, Ausländer (Dänen und Co. haben eh Sonderrechte)
4. Wenn er wirklich etwas erreichen will, dann soll Till die Scheinpflicht an Forellenpuffs erlassen, die Verpflichtung an den Fischereibeauftragen übertragen
5. Wenn er wirklich etwas erreichen will, dann soll Till die Scheinpflicht auf Ostseekutter erlassen und die Verantwortung auf die Eigner übertragen

In diesem Sinne, ein PRO auf den Fischereischein, AKor


----------



## Börde-Pilker (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Das es Leute gibt die mit Angelschein es trotzdem nicht begreifen sich vernünftig zu verhalten werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht abstreiten. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, das jeder Verein an seinen Gewässern Fischereiaufseher hat, auch an Gewässern an die Gastangler nicht ran dürfen. Das Argument mit den ausländischen Feriengästen ließe sich individuell lösen. Im übrigen liegt der Anteil ausländischer Gäste in MV bei 10% (Quelle IHK Schwerin). Ich weiß nicht ob ihr es so gut habt, keine Kritiker aus der "Grünen Ecke" bei euch an den Gewässern zu haben. Wir als Verein müssen uns andauern damit auseinandersetzen, das sich diverse Angler nicht an geltendes Recht halten und es ist unsere Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen das sich das Verhalten dieser Leute ändert. In Zeiten in denen die Politik den Anglern das Leben schwer macht sollten wir nicht auch noch Gastangler ohne Ahnung an unsere Gewässer lassen. Ansonsten können wir uns bald von unseren Gewässern verabschieden. PS.: Wir werden nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich 25% unserer Strecke verlieren weil die ABU es geschafft hat den Anglern den Zugang zum renaturierten Bereich der Lippe zu untersagen, bzw. die Anzahl der Angler zu beschränken. In anderen Bereichen greift die neue EU-Richtlinie über die Ausweisung von weiteren Naturschutzgebieten in denen die Angler z.Z. nur noch toleriert werden. Für Leute die nicht in einem Verein sind mag das ja alles egal sein, nur wir möchten unsere Gewässer gerne behalten.
Gruß BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

ich verstehe nicht, warum der fischereischein sowas "heiliges" sein soll, dass man nicht seine daseinsberechtigung hinterfragen darf... da kann doch nur jemand daran interessiert sein, der seinen vorteil davon hat, oder sich vom "rest" irgendwie abheben will. wo gibt es sonst solche regelungen? schauen wir doch mal nach norwegen...usw. usw.
und die MV-regelung gilt nicht nur für ausländer, so wie es hier anklang, sondern für turi´s, also auch welche aus bayern...
zu ostzeiten gab es schon mal einen "urlauberangelschein". war eine klappkarte, so groß. wie jetzt die ostsee-jahresberechtigung. da stand alles drauf. verhaltensregeln, mindestmaße, schonzeiten usw. 
und den fischereischein gab es in der form nicht. tierquäler und den besatz plündernde idioten sind wir auch nicht geworden. schaut euch die gewässer im osten an. sind doch für viele aus dem westen wahrhafte glücksstunden, wenn sie dort angeln.
also der fischereischein ist es nicht... der kann weg!

bernd


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hä, Fischereischein gab es zu Ostzeiten nicht? Also ich habe meinen noch, grün und in der Größe eines DDR-Personalausweises, nur etwas vergilbt ist der gute schon, aber eine schöne Erinnerung an eine schöne Zeit. Er hieß Mitgliedsbuch  Deutscher Angler-Verband der DDR. (DAV)


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

das ist aber nicht der "fischereischein". das alte dav-mitgliedsbuch, mit marke für angelberechtigung auf raubfische und nachtangelberechtigung habe ich auch noch. prüfung ablegen musstest du nur für die raubfischkarte. da gab es lehrgang und prüfung. und nicht nur theorie sondern auch praxis (werfen usw.) dafür bekamst du dann deine marke eingeklebt. auf friedfische konntest du ohne einen langwierigen lehrgang und prüfung angeln, oder? 
und raubfischquali war begrenzt, damit der bestand nicht zu stark reduziert wurde.
dav- mitglieder konnten in allen dav-gewässern landesweit angeln. für produktionsgewässer brauchte man eine angelberechtigung, die man zb. wie auch heute, beim fischer bekam.
und jeder konnte, auch wenn er kein dav-mitglied war, eine urlauberkarte für ein produktionsgewässer erwerben. ob beim fischer oder im angelladen.


bernd


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Ja sicher, aber ohne diesen durftes du auch nicht angeln, oder? Man hat genau wie beim heutigen Fischereischein eine Jahresangelgebühr 5,00 Mark bezahlt und dann noch an den Verein 20 Pfennig pro Monat sowie eine Schutzmarke 50 Pfennige. Alles irgendwie analog dem Fischereischein. Sicher, die Prüfung ist mit der heutigen nicht zu vergleichen, dank der Umweltpolitik. Trotzdem bin ich für den Fischereischein mit einer Prüfung, die Natur und der Fischbestand wird es uns langfristig danken.

In diesem Sinne, Akor


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Beim Raubfischangeln durfte man jedenfalls keine Kunstköder einsetzen, zumindest nicht ohne extra Erlaubsnis, die man frühestens mit 14 ablegen durfte. Köderfisch weis ich nicht mehr, ob das auch ohne ging.


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

gut, ich war über 18 als ich den raubschein gemacht habe und ich habe mit blinker, twister und noch mit lebendem köfi geangelt.
warum bestehen nur so viele leute auf diesen schein. schaut doch mal nach skandinavien. da gibt es das nicht. sind die deutschen solche schlechten menschen und frevler, dass sie diese legitimation so dringend benötigen? können sie ohne schein mit dem lebewesen fisch nicht ordentlich umgehen?
das ist es doch nicht...
bernd


----------



## Börde-Pilker (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Wie groß ist bei euch der Anteil der Mitangler aus den "östlichen Zuzugsgebieten" Bei uns inzwischen bis 30%. Fangbeschränkungen, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße interessieren oft nicht. Es wird genommen was an den Haken kommt, und sagtst du was, hast du RuckZuck platte Reifen. Wenn du das erlebst, sagst du auch ein Mindeststandard an Wissen und Deutschkenntnissen muß vorhanden sein und das läßt sich nur über den Fischereischein abklären.
Gruß BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Gesangsverein (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Also ich hab jetzt zwar keine Lust Romane zu schreiben, aber so ne Urlaubskarte is absoluter Unfug! #d #q :v 
Wenn Leute ohne Angelschein angeln gehen wollen, dann sollen sie sich en Grundstück kaufen und nen Teich anlegen oder (wenn der Geldbeutel net ganz so viel hergibt) in den Forellenpuff gehen.#a 

Es gibts ja auch keine Urlaubskarte für Jäger oder sowas! Is ja auch Quatsch; man muss einfach ein bestimmtest Wissen über die Fische mitbringen, sonst geht das in die Hosen(wie z.B. soll ein Urlauber der sich halt mal für 15 Euro im Lidel ne Angel kauft und das Angeln halt mal ausprobieren will denn eine Barbe von nem Döbel oder ne Forelle von nem Saibling unterscheiden [erzählt mir jetzt nicht, dass weis doch jeder! Der durchschnittsdeutsche kennt Forellen, Aale und Karpfen(Goldfische und dann noch Plattfische die je nach Person als Flunder oder Scholle indentifiziert werden)...und alle anderen Fische die er fängt hält er für eine dieser drei Arten!])
Mit kennen in dem Abschnitt da oben meine ich nicht namentlich kennen, sondern vom Aussehen her eindeutlig zuordnen können!
Da sieht es nämlich wirklich so aus, dass einen die Leute teilweise fragen, warum die Forellen hier so groß werden, wenn man im Main ne 60-70 cm Barbe gefangen hat.

Ps.: Solange diese Regelung nur in NRW und SH eingeführt wird und nicht im guten alten BW oder Bayern, bin ich dennoch vollauf zufrieden #g


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@gesangsverein: auf dass dein revier von leuten ohne behördlichen schein geschützt werde...
nur, ich hoffe, du hast dafür eine antwort, sind die länder, in die auch du sicherlich mit wonne zum angeln fährst, immer ohne diesen schein klargekommen? was für ein gebrüll (ich wär dabei!) würde durch das board gehen, wenn die dänen oder norweger plötzlich einen im lande abgelegten fischereischein zur bedingung für´s angeln machen würden...
nee, das iss es nich...
und den fischereischein mit dem jagdschein zu vergleichen ist auch nicht so richtig. jeder der den js hat, darf auch gewehr und pistole (für fangschuss) daheim haben. und ich meine, da möchte man schon etwas anders überwacht werden, als wenn man eine angel im hause hat.... oder?

@bördepilker: kann ich nicht sagen, wieviel russlanddeutsche usw. an unseren gewässern sind. hab noch nie schlechte erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. da mein russisch (glaube ich) recht gut ist, konnte ich, falls einer da war und zwei haken oder drei  dranhatte, wo einer erlaubt war, behilflich sein. gab nie probleme.
nur, ich bin der meinung, dass da die kontrolleure gefragt sind. 
angle mal in kühlungsborn am strand und mach was falsch... untermaß oder nicht beachten der schonzeit... machst du nur einmal!!! da ist es günstiger, im kempinski in heiligendamm mit der familie fisch essen zu gehen.

also auch das für mich kein überzeugender grund auf dem schein zu bestehen
bernd


----------



## Holger F. (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@ Gesangsverein

Wenn Leute ohne Angelschein angeln gehen wollen, dann sollen sie sich en Grundstück kaufen und nen Teich anlegen oder (wenn der Geldbeutel net ganz so viel hergibt) in den Forellenpuff gehen. 

Auch im Forellenpuff brauchst du einen Fischereischein in Deutschland.
Du darfst eigendlich nicht mal in deinem eigenen Teich ohne fischen.

Ich kenne auch genügend Angler mit Scheine, die benehmen sich
am Wasser wie Sch....e.

Petri Holger


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

ich empfinde forellenpuffangeln als etwas, was ich für mich ablehne. ist wie staatsjagd. der kanzler läd ein, das getier, das vorher zusammengetrieben wurde, wird losgelassen und dann lassen alle die büchse knallen...
aber wer es will, soll es tuen. nicht jeder ist in der lage, einen fisch in seiner natürlichen umgebung zu überlisten. viele boardi´s  brauchen den forellenpuff....
übrigens bei uns in brandenburg ist der puff noch scheinfrei. man darf da im puff so fast alles, außer bombenfischen. da ich zum pilzesammeln immer an so einem teil vorbei muss, weiß ich, dass da leute mit einer ausrüstung sitzen, die schon was kostet...
aber guuut sehen sie aus.

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

hallo angelfreunde,

eigentlich habe ich ja das thema eröffnet um mitzuteilen, dass MV eine neue regelung zum angeln für turi´s beabsichtigt, die ich als gut empfinde. es hat sich aber eine diskussion um den fischereischein als solchen ergeben. deshalb werde ich ein neues thema eröffnen und hier nicht mehr zum sinn oder unsinn des f-scheines posten.

danke

bernd


----------



## Holger F. (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Moin,
soviel meint unser Anglerverband zu dem Thema.

http://www.ostseezeitung.de/po/start_167827_1245839.html

Holger


----------



## bootsangler-b (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

hei holger,

da sehen die herren und damen funktionäre doch nicht etwa einnahmen über den f- schein schwinden???

bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Ich weiß nicht, aber geht hier die Diskussion nicht etwas an der Sache vorbei??
Es geht doch, so wie ich das verstehe, nicht darum, dass Personen, die den Fischereischein haben könnten (was für mich nur Deutsche sein können) nun im Urlaub ohne diesen Schein angeln dürfen. Die einzige Ausnahme bilden da, soweit ich es immer gelesen habe, die Kutter. Hier will man wohl den Leuten eine "touristische" Attraktion bieten, indem sie dort unter Aufsicht pilken dürfen.
Der Urlauberschein, so habe ich das bisher verstanden, gilt Leuten, die faktisch keinen
haben können. Also Urlauber aus anderen Ländern????

Ist schon lustig, wie hier die Scheine verteidigt werden, für andere Länder wie in Norwegen usw. aber offensichtlich gern das Gegenteil in Anspruch genommen wird.


Was will der Verband denn mit der Stellungnahme sagen?? Mehr Fischpuffs?? Mehr Besatz mit fangfähigem Fisch?? Ist kaum nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Detlef (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hallo Bernd,
bin absolut und uneingeschränkt Deiner Meinung. Meine Frau und ich haben beide den Fischereischein (gut das es ihn gibt) und fühlen uns gut, wenn wir unserem Hobby nachgehen. Als Vermieter von Fereinwohnungen in Mec-Pomm weiss ich aber auch, wie viele Urlauber gerne mal die Stippe in den Teich halten würden. In unserem herrlichen Bundesland werden Angelkarrieren im Urlaub(gerade bei Kindern) gemacht, denke ich. Ausserdem kann ich als Kutter- und Bootsangler mit ziemlicher Sicherheit behaupten, dass nicht einmal jeder Zweite einen Fischereischein vorweisen kann. Warum deshalb dieser Aufschrei nach einer Legitimation für max. 14 Tage?
Gruss
Detlef


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

hei,
ich habe diesen uraltthread mal wieder hochgeholt... nein, keinesfalls um über sinn oder unsinn des fischereischeines zu streiten!! mich interessiert nur, wie der stand ist. durch´s kabinett soll das neue fischereigesetz schon sein, hörte ich.
weiß jemand was dazu??

bernd


----------



## alberto (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

welches neue fischereigesetz soll es denn geben??
noch wieder ein anderes als die urlaubsangelregelung????


Alberto


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

seit 2004 ist ein neues fischereigesetz in arbeit, welches  die regelung, dass touristen, die keinen fischereischein besitzen, in mv eine "urlauberkarte" erwerben und angeln können, beinhaltet. durch  das kabinett ist es im november durch, der landesanglerverband hat zeter und mordio gerufen und den untergang der abendländischen kultur vorausgesagt...
meht weiß ich nicht. bin gespannt, ab wann es gilt.


bernd


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



> Ist schon lustig, wie hier die Scheine verteidigt werden, für andere Länder wie in Norwegen usw. aber offensichtlich gern das Gegenteil in Anspruch genommen wird.


Der Satz dieses Threads, der vermutlich am ehesten der Wahrheit und der deutschen Mentalität entspricht... sorry, aber den musste ich loswerden!!

Wir deutschen wollen immer alles genaustest geregelt haben, am besten für alle anderen nur nicht für uns selbst, dann gibts eine genaue Regelung und dann is' auch wieder nicht recht, weil man sich ja selbst dran halten muss...

MERKT NOCH EINER WAS???

Geht mal in euch, in SH gibts seit Ewigkeiten ein Urlauberschein *IronieAn* Seitdem ist SH übervölkert von Tierquälenden Urlaubern, welche sinnlos alle Fische abschlachten! *IronieAus*

Wer in Deutschland angeln will, hat eine Odyssee sonder gleichen vor sich, man hat nicht die Möglichkeit erstmal "reinzuschnuppern" und dann eine Prüfung zu machen NEIN, um überhaupt "schnuppern" zu können muss man Lehrgang, Prüfung machen, nicht jeder, der mit dem Angeln anfangen möchte, hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Freund ans Wasser zu können!! Und wenn doch, macht sich der Freund strafbar, weil er den Interessierten mal auswerfen läßt, ihm zeigt, wie man Fische waidgerecht tötet und ihn vielleicht sogar einen töten läßt, was ja wohl besser unter Aufsicht geschieht als später, wenn der Neuling alleine am Wasser ist der noch nie einen Fisch getötet hat, plötzlich einen töten muss!!

Sorry, aber diese ewigen Kniefälle vor dem "ach so heiligen Schein" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören!


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

und weil jetzt auch MV wenigstens für touris eine ausnahme zulassen will und ich mit meinem nunmehr erwachsenen sohn zusammen auf der seebrücke stehen kann, ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass wir beide vor dem kadi landen, er wegen fischwilderei, ich wegen beihilfe...finde ich die geplante regelung toll!!

bernd


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> und weil jetzt auch MV wenigstens für touris eine ausnahme zulassen will und ich mit meinem nunmehr erwachsenen sohn zusammen auf der seebrücke stehen kann, ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass wir beide vor dem kadi landen, er wegen fischwilderei, ich wegen beihilfe...finde ich die geplante regelung toll!!
> 
> bernd



Genau das!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Moin Moin , 
ich findes die Idee mit dem Tourischein klasse . Wir haben den in S-H schon lange und er hat sich bewährt in meinen Augen . Was mich aber stört ist der Küstenschein ian der MV-Ostseeküste . In S-H gibt es den nicht , warum in MV ? Dachte immer wir gehören zusammen . Der Schein hat mich persönlich abgehalten , da an die Küste zu angeln .  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

ja, der küstenschein ist abzocke. dazu kommt noch, dass der, der im breitling oder im rostocker hafen angeln will, einen extraschein benötigt.
einfach abzocke.
verfechter der fischereischeinpflicht werden natürlich auch begründen können, warum das so ist...

bernd


----------



## Enny (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in Deutschland angeln will, hat eine Odyssee sonder gleichen vor sich, man hat nicht die Möglichkeit erstmal "reinzuschnuppern" und dann eine Prüfung zu machen NEIN, um überhaupt "schnuppern" zu können muss man Lehrgang, Prüfung machen, nicht jeder, der mit dem Angeln anfangen möchte, hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Freund ans Wasser zu können!! Und wenn doch, macht sich der Freund strafbar, weil er den Interessierten mal auswerfen läßt, ihm zeigt, wie man Fische waidgerecht tötet und ihn vielleicht sogar einen töten läßt, was ja wohl besser unter Aufsicht geschieht als später, wenn der Neuling alleine am Wasser ist der noch nie einen Fisch getötet hat, plötzlich einen töten muss!!
> 
> Sorry, aber diese ewigen Kniefälle vor dem "ach so heiligen Schein" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören!



Steffen wie Recht Du doch hast  #6  Ich bin noch für einen Fahrradschein , dann brauch ich nen extra Koffer für all meine Scheine , wenn's in den Urlaub geht  :q  Und wenn ich dann noch einen Bootsführerschein für See- und Binnengewässer machen möchte , nur weil mein "Ruderboot" 10 PS unter der "Haube" hat , dann frag ich mich "Wieso sollte ein normaler Mensch hier in Deutschland Boots und Angelurlaub machen , wenn es in Nachbarländern, wie Frankreich oder Holland, auch ohne Scheine geht |kopfkrat  
Die Kleinkarierten und die Spießer bleiben natürlich alle mit Ihren geliebten Scheinen in Deutschland und lassen sich ständig neue Gesetze und Vorschriften einfallen.

@Börde  Und das Alles finde ich nicht so toll , solltest vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken    Und Russen angeln bei uns auch , musst eben schneller sein mit den Reifen...  :q  #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@ hornhechteutin
natürlich hast du recht mit deiner Meinung, dass wir doch zusammen gehören, aber Fischereirecht ist nun mal Länderrecht. Und somit gehören S/H und MV doch nicht zusammen. Schmecken tut es mir auch nicht, dass in MV die Ostseekarte gekauft werden muß. Aber es soll ja ein Teil davon für die Mefo-Aufzucht genutzt werden. Und mal ehrlich. Wer überwiegend an der Ostsee fischt, der hat doch auch diese 20 € für nen Jahresschein übrig. Und die Küste von MV solltest du ruhig mal kennen lernen. Grandiose Gebiete zum Strandfischen. Und die Küste, ich weis es nicht genau, dürfte wohl mindestens doppelt so lang sein, wie die von S/H (bezüglich der Ostsee).


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in Deutschland angeln will, hat eine Odyssee sonder gleichen vor sich, man hat nicht die Möglichkeit erstmal "reinzuschnuppern" und dann eine Prüfung zu machen NEIN, um überhaupt "schnuppern" zu können muss man Lehrgang, Prüfung machen, nicht jeder, der mit dem Angeln anfangen möchte, hat die Möglichkeit mit einem Freund ans Wasser zu können!! Und wenn doch, macht sich der Freund strafbar, weil er den Interessierten mal auswerfen läßt, ihm zeigt, wie man Fische waidgerecht tötet und ihn vielleicht sogar einen töten läßt, was ja wohl besser unter Aufsicht geschieht als später, wenn der Neuling alleine am Wasser ist der noch nie einen Fisch getötet hat, plötzlich einen töten muss!!
> 
> Sorry, aber diese ewigen Kniefälle vor dem "ach so heiligen Schein" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören!



Die Regelung in SH hat einen entscheidenen Nachteil !
Ein Schleswigholsteiner bekommt ihn *nicht* !
Ich kann keinen interessierten Freund "einfach mal so" mit ans Wasser nehmen um zu "schnuppern"  |gr: 
Das soll mal jemand begründen !!!
Wie soll die Regelung in MV für Einheimische ausfallen ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



> Ein Schleswigholsteiner bekommt ihn nicht !
> Ich kann keinen interessierten Freund "einfach mal so" mit ans Wasser nehmen um zu "schnuppern"


Echt?? Wußt ich nicht!! also auch wieder nur Bürokratensch...!

Ich lobe mir die Schweden, da dürfen die Kiddis meist einfach so angeln...


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Mir fällt auch kein vernünftiger Grund ein !
Und der Dame auf dem Amt auch nicht !
Bekommen haben wir ihn trotzdem nicht !


----------



## Pete (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

mefohunter ... deiner meinung zur pro-mv-küste kann ich nur unterstützen...frag doch mal die altbundesländler, wie oft und wo sie sie mv-küste bzw. die dort stationierten kutter schon mal getestet haben...sicher sind es derer viel weniger als die aus den neubundesländern, die schon schleswig-holsteins küsten und gar erst seine kutterflotten befischt haben...irgendwie scheint es da noch ein paar barrieren zu geben...es gibt so geile meforeviere (zb. westrügen) und zudem hochinteressante brandungsstrände (meschendorf, fischland, darß) ...na und dann kutterfischen von sassnitz aus mit der rügenland...das sind dinge, die man auch mal in seinem leben angehen sollte...


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Tja Pete, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe ja nun fast ausschließlich in MV an der Küste gefischt und weis um deren Reiz. Rügen ist schon ne Klasse für sich, aber auch da muß der Wind stimmen. Aber tolle Reviere gibt`s wirklich zu Hauf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Moin Moin ,


			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ hornhechteutin
> natürlich hast du recht mit deiner Meinung, dass wir doch zusammen gehören, aber Fischereirecht ist nun mal Länderrecht. Und somit gehören S/H und MV doch nicht zusammen. Schmecken tut es mir auch nicht, dass in MV die Ostseekarte gekauft werden muß. Aber es soll ja ein Teil davon für die Mefo-Aufzucht genutzt werden. Und mal ehrlich. Wer überwiegend an der Ostsee fischt, der hat doch auch diese 20 € für nen Jahresschein übrig. Und die Küste von MV solltest du ruhig mal kennen lernen. Grandiose Gebiete zum Strandfischen. Und die Küste, ich weis es nicht genau, dürfte wohl mindestens doppelt so lang sein, wie die von S/H (bezüglich der Ostsee).



Hab immer was von 5 € pro Tag gehört und das war mir zu teuer . Wenn das geld wirklich der Mefo Aufzucht zugute kommt , dann kann mann sich die Sache mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen . Kennst Du vielleicht ein paar gute Strände und haste Lust mal mit mir loszugehen ? Eutin und HL liegen ja nur 20 Minuten auseinander  :q .Ich hoffe , das ich mir nächste Woche ne neue Spinnrute kaufen kann , nachdem meine ja zerbrochen ist  :c .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

der neueste stand ist, dass am 20.januar eine  öffentliche anhörung zur änderung des fischereigesetzes stattfindet. ich hoffe, dass es bis zum beginn der hornhechtsaison gültig ist...



bernd


----------



## Klausi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Es wird auf jeden Fall dieses Gesetz verabschiedet. Ist aber für den Touristen wieder alles kompliziert gemacht worden. Denn der Touri muss dann erst zu Gemeinde um sich dort diesen Schein abzuholen und anschließend auch noch die Angelkarte kaufen. Die Preise sind übrigens für dieses Jahr so geblieben Tageskarte 5 € Wochenkarte 10 € und Jahreskarte 20 €.


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

steht das schon irgendwo geschrieben, wie die durchführung zum erwerb des touri-scheines sein soll?
mit dem preis für den jahresschein für uns kann man, wenn er dann unbedingt sein muss, leben...
wenn ich das so mit dem preis für eine angelberechtigung für meinen haussee hier im lande brandenburg vergleiche, sind die 20 euronen ja ein klacks.


bernd


----------



## Klausi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Die 20 € waren in letzten Jahr schon. Öffentlich wurde noch nix geschrieben, wir haben nur Info-Blatt von Schwerin bekommen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

ja, die 20 waren voriges jahr schon. und gaaanz vorher waren es mal 30 DM...
und was steht in diesem info-blatt?

bernd


----------



## seaman (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Moin,Moin
Wir waren vor drei Jahren in Rügen mit unserem Verein zum Kutterangeln . Wir haben übers Internet eine schöne Pension in Sellin gebucht ,inklusive 2 Kutterausfahrten .
Als wir ankammen teilte uns der Kapitän mit dass wird zum Angeln einen Tagesschein bräuchten. Nun unser Problem: Wir haben keinen bekommen weil wird keinen deutschen Angleschein besitzen . Der Kapitän des Kutters , ein sehr zuvorkommender Mann , sagte uns wir sollen dann einfach ohne angeln und wenn er eine Kontrolle ausmachen würde ,dann sollten wir schnell die Angel zur Seite legen , ein Bier trinken und die nicht angelden Touristen markieren. Der Kapitän riskierte so selbst eine hohe Strafe , aber was hätten wir die drei Tagen in Sellin gemacht , wäre dieser Kapitän nicht so fein gewesen. Wir können leider aus diesem Grund nicht mehr nach Deutschland zum angeln
Wir haben aber schon in Norwegen, Dänemark,Frankreich, Belgien,Holland und Italien geangelt . Ich habe schon Leute auf Kutern gesehen die einen deutschen Angelschein hatten und einen Dorsch nicht von einem Wittling unterscheiden konnten.
Grüsse aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## bootsangler-b (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@seaman:
ich denke, in diesem jahr wirst du getrost in mv angeln können.
da wird das richtige signal gesetzt!
grüße nach luxemburg!

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

hab ich eben in der ostseezeitung gelesen:

*Widerstand gegen Touristen-Angelschein*

Schwerin (dpa) - Der im neuen Fischereigesetz vorgesehene Fischereischein für Touristen stößt bei Fischereiexperten sowie betroffenen Verbänden und Institutionen auf Widerstand. Einzig der Tourismusverband sprach sich gestern bei der Anhörung zur Gesetzesnovelle im Agrarausschusses des Landtags ohne Einschränkung für den Touristenschein aus. Der Gesetzentwurf sieht vor, dass auswärtige Urlauber ohne Prüfung einen Fischereischein erwerben können. Details soll eine Verordnung regeln. 

   Heftigster Gegner ist der Landesanglerverband. Präsident Hans-Jürgen Hennig lehnte den Touristenschein unter anderem aus Gründen des Tierschutzes und wegen der Ungleichbehandlung von einheimischen Anglern und Touristen ab. So könne den „Landeskindern“ bei vorangegangenen Straftaten der Fischereischein versagt werden, Touristen aus anderen Bundesländern würden gar nicht erst überprüft. Auch Landesfischereiverband und Landkreistag lehnen die Neuerung ab. 

war ja nicht anders zu erwarten... #d 

mal sehen was nun wird.

bernd


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

......war ja nicht anders zu erwarten........ #d 

es ist ja nicht das erste Mal das sich "unsere" Verbandsfürsten kontraproduktiv verhalten.
Statt sich dafür einzusetzen das Anglen attraktiver zumachen, bemühen Sie sich   mit allen Mitteln darum es unmöglich zu machen. 
In S-H funktioniert dieser  Touristenscheine ja auch ohne Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



> ... und wegen der Ungleichbehandlung von einheimischen Anglern und Touristen ab....


Das ist einer der "Knackpunkte" !
Hier in SH bekommen auch nur Touristen den Schein. Einheimische die nur mal so angeln wollen, um z.B. in dieses Hobby rein zu schnuppern, bekommen ihn nicht !


----------



## sundeule (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Das ist leider kurzsichtig gedacht: Tourist ist gleich Geld, Einwohner ist ungleich Tourist...
Als wenn "Innländische" Angler auf Zeit kein geld umsetzten.
Ich begrüße den Urlauberschein und wünschte, dass statt Beschränkung (in diesem FaLL:  Meck-Pomm only) eher Erweiterung (alle die gern probieren wollen) gedacht würde.


----------



## MSZufriedenheit (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

@seaman

da hatte euer Kapitän leider nicht die richtige Info. Bei uns in M/V dürfen Ausländer, egal ob EU oder nicht, ohne Fischereischein und ohne Tagesangelberechtigung angeln und das schon seit mehreren Jahren. Das sollte mal den Tourismus ankurbeln.
Insofern wird mit der Touristenangelkarte nur Gleichbehandlung hergestellt.

Im übrigen ist die Sache so angedacht, daß absolute Neuangler, welche sich diesen Schein besorgen, bei Kuttertouren von der Besatzung des Kutters eine belehrende Einweisung erhalten sollen.

Gruß aus Warnemünde.


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

in schweden läuft das ganze so, dass im meer und in den fünf grössten seen das angeln frei erlaubt ist. für andere gewässer gibt es angelerlaubnischeine, oder wie das nun korrekt auf deutsch heisst, eben tages-, wochen- und jahreskarten. manchmal wünsche ich mir einen anglerprüfung, weil es viele angler gibt, die so gar nichts für die kreatur fisch oder die umwelt übrig haben. dies gilt nicht zuletzt auch für viele aus der schwedischen, nenn ich sie mal, "anglerelite". sehr peinlich, was da oft zu sehen ist. leider ist es jedoch so, dass auch eine prüfung da wenig hilft. der einzige vorteil wäre eine grundlage auf der die untaten solcher visagen verurteilt werden könnten. aber auch das würde wohl nicht sonderlich funktionieren.

die argumente, dass ja ein teil der gelder für angelscheine, erlaubniskarten, für zum beispiel meerforellenaufzucht eingesetzt werden, sind in meinen augen fragwürdig, da sich zum beispiel hier in schweden gezeigt hat, dass das den meerforellenbestand nicht verstärkt. renaturieren von laichgewässern hilft hingegen.

ich selber würde schon mal in deutschland angeln wollen, habe sogar noch einen alten angelschein aus nrw, finde aber die "scheinbürokratie" sehr abschreckend.


----------



## bastelberg (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Und das ist auch gut so. Denn nirgends in der Welt braucht man soviel " Papier" zum Angeln, wie in Old Germany. Gut die anderen Länder fangen leider auch schon so langsam an, weil "Kohle" von den Touris kommt Aber normal kann das alles nicht mehr sein. Keiner kann mir erzählen, dass wie gesagt wird, die unerfahrenen viele Fische fangen. Das können halt nur die Profis. Und die wissens wie es gemacht wird. Auch mit dem Umgang der Fische. Die Wenigen Unerfahrenen jedoch zahlen erst mal lehrgeld. Doch wenn ich überlege wie ich mal als 6 jähriger Pipel mit dem Angeln angefangen hab. Und bin auch noch heute dabei. Man sollte jedem eine Chance geben und ihn nicht mit 100ten von Papieren und Vorschriften verjagen. In Amerika gibt es auf die Bevölkerung gesehen, meiner Meinung nach, doppelt soviele Angler wie hier. Weil: ist garnicht so kompliziert wie in Deutschland. Dort angel man halt am Abend mit der ganzen Familie, inc. Oma. Sieht im übrigen ganz witzig aus. Könnt ich mir hier nur sehr schwer vorstellen


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Aber auch in Amerika kosten Angelerlaubnisse Geld - es gibt nur keine Prüfung.
Ich finde das MeckPomm da schon ganz schön vorangeht und in den neuen Bundesländern
durch die DAV Systematik sowieso viele Gewässer mit wenig Karten befischt werden können.
Komischweise regen sich aber stets die Leute auf,  die zu Hause ihre Vereinsgewässer mit Geld und Vorschriften verteidigen. Am Meer solls dann plötzlich alles frei sein. Durch die Bodden- und Buchten- und Wiekengewässer in MeckPomm kommen natürlich weitere Fragen auf. Hier liegen die besten Angelgewässer für Hecht un d Barsch quasi per 20
Euro Jahreskarte direkt vor der Haustür gegen die ich schwedische oder insbesondere
irische Hechtgewässer absolut vergessen kann.


----------



## bastelberg (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Ich denk dabei ja nur an die so genannte Küstenfischerei, d.h. Salzwasser und nicht an Bodden oder sonstiges. Je weniger Bürokratie um so besser für uns alle und damit meine ich alle, die gerne angeln möchten. Somit werden auch diejenigen nicht ausgeschlossen, die sich Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein und Angelkarte finanziell nicht leisten können.


----------



## bootsangler-b (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

moin,

ich hab das thema nochmals hochgeholt. die deutsche bürokratie und die erbsenzähler der verbände (egal ob angler- oder tierschützer-vereinigungen) werden es noch schaffen, dass auch im jahre 2006 noch "nachgedacht" wird ob man... oder warum man lieber nicht...
hab hier eine leichte "aufweichung" vom strikten NEIN gefunden:
http://www.lav-mv.de/aktuelles/themen44.htm

bernd


----------



## hugo (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

wie chipog schon schrieb .. bürokratie eben!

bestes beispiel dafür ist doch MV (?) - kein bootsführerschein, aber ne kurze 4-stündige unterweisung und man darf den eigenen kutter auch über 5 ps binnenseitig fahren - ohne spobo binnen, der doch sonst allerorts gefordert wird! also ohne schein ab auf den dampfer und dann prosecco-partie! ist doch das gleiche in grün aber peinlich halt!

oder schaut in den norden: angeln mit gästekarte ohne angelschein und/oder bootsführerschein .. kein problem! eben ab nach dk, das teil gekauft, boot zu wasser gelassen (5m mit 40ps ab), kiste bier drauf und angeln, was das zeug hält .. der blick in die fischkiste läßt einem da manchmal einen kalten schauer über den rücken laufen, viele untermassige oder geschonte ...

ich denke, das jeder der angelt, ein gewisses maß für die kreatur fisch oder die umwelt übrig haben sollte. es stimmt, es ist sehr sehr peinlich, was oft am wasser zu sehen ist. klar, da lockt der ruf nach der obrigkeit, die strafen an solche verhängen soll - aber wo ist der maßstab, die zivilcourage? ich für meinen teil nehme mir jedenfalls raus, andere mitangler (geprüft oder auch nicht) zu ermahnen und ins gewissen zu reden! meistens hilft es! und bei die uneinsichtigen - jeder hat doch mittlerweile ein handy und kann telefonieren - oder nicht? wer von euch, hat denn jemanden mal auf einem kutter o.ä. angesprochen und gesagt, das das nicht fischgerecht ist? würde mich mal interessieren!


----------



## bootsangler-b (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

moin, 
nicht dass ich hier falsch verstanden werde! ich bin GEGEN den fischereischein. dieser macht niemanden zum guten menschen. wer sorg- und achtlos mit lebewesen umgeht, unterlässt es nicht, wenn er den schein hat. und wer mir erzählen will, dass er nur durch lehrgang und prüfung weiß, wie fische behandelt werden müssen, tut mir schon etwas leid, weil er schon sooo weit weg von der natur ist.
und nur den "scheinlosen" den schwarzen peter zuzuschieben (ich meine hier den angetrunkenen fischfledderer) ist gewaltig daneben, lieber hugo.
schaut dich doch mal an den binnengewässern um. was da so an utensilien zurückgelassen wird... müssen aber eine menge schwarzangler da sein...
und schau auch mal auf die kutter. es sind leute mit "schein", die durch das ganze prozedere durch sind und supergeschult mit 1,2 auf dem kessel ihre untermaßigen dorsche im eimer ersticken lassen.

der schein macht es nicht. und ich finde es gut, dass mv wenigstens für touris den zettel abschaffen will!

bernd


----------



## seaman (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Moin,moin
Ich bin nicht gegen einen Schein,nur müsste der Schein in ganz Europa gültig sein. Ich angle in Holland,Deuschland,Belgien,Frankreich,Dänemark und Norwegen. Wenn jedes Land da seinen eigenen Schein verlangen würde , hätte ich ja keine Zeit mehr zum angeln , ich müsste dauern irgendwo in Schulung sitzen und Prüfungen machen.
Seaman


----------



## bastelberg (5. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*



			
				seaman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin
> Ich bin nicht gegen einen Schein,nur müsste der Schein in ganz Europa gültig sein. Ich angle in Holland,Deuschland,Belgien,Frankreich,Dänemark und Norwegen. Wenn jedes Land da seinen eigenen Schein verlangen würde , hätte ich ja keine Zeit mehr zum angeln , ich müsste dauern irgendwo in Schulung sitzen und Prüfungen machen.
> Seaman


Keine schlechte Idee. Es müsste einen Euroküstenschein geben für alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten. Das Geld könnte man für Aufzuchtstationen verwenden und Fische aussetzen.
Gruss Basti


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

ne, basti! eben nicht fischzucht und so, das ist nicht mehr so aktuell und leider auch nicht so erfolgreich, wie zuerst angenommen. hingegen wäre es eine möglichkeit, dem angler vor dem rutenschwingen zumindest eine chance zu geben ein verständnis für fisch und natur entwickeln zu können. europäischer angelschein, nicht ganz so exessiv wie der deutsche, aber dennoch eine möglichkeit, europäische anglergemeinschaft zu schaffen. dann könnte vielleicht auch realistischer gerechnet werden, ob den nun der berufsfischer oder der freizeitangler mehr fürs brutosozialprodukt tut! die politiker würden augen machen!! chippog


----------



## Dadycool21 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hallo Leute,


ich bin am 31.07. mit meinem Bruder und meinem Vater zum Kutterangel, für meinen vater benötige ich den Gastangelschein, wie, wo und was muss ich tun um den Scheín zu bekommen.

MfG
AH


----------



## bastelberg (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hai,
also: Du brauchst Abitur, mindestens 2 grosse Aktenordner (für all die Papiere) Nee, war'n Scherz.
Aber den deutschen Fischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung brauchst du schon.
Den Gastschein, hab ich von meinem Kollegen gehört bekommst du , zumindest in Wismar, an Tankstellen.


----------



## uer (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

#h Dadycool21



			
				bastelberg schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Aber den deutschen Fischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung brauchst du schon.
> Den Gastschein, hab ich von meinem Kollegen gehört bekommst du , zumindest in Wismar, an Tankstellen.


 *ist nicht richtig*, 
wenn du den touristenschein meinst (davon gehe ich aus) den bekommst du nur bei der fischereiaufsicht oder den zuständigen ordnungsämtern, manche touristenbüros vertickern die auch, genau dort bekommst du auch die gewässerkarte, 
in angelgeschäften ist der tourischein nicht zubekommen, da du aber schon recht früh mit dem kutter raus willst, wirds schwer an diesen schein zu kommen,
preise:
tourischein für 28 zusammenhängende tage = 20€
angelkarte küste 5, 10, 20 € für tages, wochen oder jahreskarte

:s


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der MV-Ostseeküste ohne Fischereischein*

Hi 

Wenn ich hier auch mal meine Meinung sagen darf... also ich finde den Tourischein klasse.. fahre am 19 für eine WOche nach MV zum Angeln. Habe auch keinen Fischereischein weiß aber mehr vom Fisch als so manch Fischereischeininhaber der die Kilo-Rotaugen an der Schnur rausholt. Das Problem ist erstens dass die Prüfung in Hessen nur ein-zwei mal im Jahr ist (in meiner Region zumindest) und wenn nicht genügent Teilnehmer da sind sogar ganz ausfällt. Außerdem kostet der Spaß insgesamt 125 € und ich verstehe nicht wofür das sein soll. Dieser Lehrgang verschlingt ja das Meiste und ist meines erachtens nach überflüssig man belegt doch dann in der Prüfung ob man das Wissen erworben hat oder nicht. Und das man in diesem Lehrgang mehr lernt als von Büchern wage ich stark zu bezweifeln..die meisten sitzen da nur ihre Zeit ab. Ich bin Student und in den Vorlesungen lerne ich selten mehr als aus Büchern. 
Jedenfalls ist der Tourischein echt gut gerade für die Tourismus-Branche ohne den wär ich im Leben nicht nach MV gefahren sondern eben wieder nach Norwegen zum Angeln so bleibt das Geld in Deutschland. Übrigends durften ausländische Touristen in fast allen Bundesländern sowieso schon ohne Fischereischein angeln. Man sollte sich doch echt mal überlegen warum alle anderen Länder das Angeln so leicht machen ich glaube angelnde Jugendliche sollten uns lieber sein als welche die aus langeweile Drogen nehmen oder Leute ausrauben. Und das die Fischereischeininhaber nur um ihren Illustren Gesellschaftskreis (aller Golfclub) zu schützen immernoch auf den dämlichen deutschen Sonderweg Fischereischein bestehen geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf.

mfg wallerschreck


----------

